# Rechte Maustaste und Strg-C sperren



## godfather_al (15. Januar 2007)

Guten Abend zusammen,

bin noch ganz am Anfang meiner Versuche, Websiten zu bauen, deshalb verzeiht mir bitte falls die Frage zu simpel ist:


Damit Nutzer meiner Seite die Bilder auf meiner Seite nicht herunterladen können, würde ich gerne die rechte Maustaste und Strg-C sperren oder deaktivieren, zumindest möchte ich verhindern dass irgendwelche Leute einfach meine Bilder "klauen" können, wie mache ich das am besten ?

LG
godfather_al


----------



## hanzen (15. Januar 2007)

Das möchstest du nicht wirklich tun, glaub mir 
Es bringt ja auch eh nichts, weil man ja immer an die Bilder drankommt.

Aber wo du schon im css Forum fragst, wobei das eher JS wäre...
Ganz lustig finde ich die Methode Bilder per css als Background anzuzeigen und darüber ein Bild zu legen, welches aus einem gekacheltem transparenten Pixel besteht. Das verwirrt normal User genau so, wie ein Fehlen der rechten Maustaste, ist aber vom Ansatz her nicht ganz so schlimm.

Gruss, Hannes


----------



## vercetti (15. Januar 2007)

hallo

vorweg gleich einmal: du kannst Webseiten-Inhalt nicht vor dem "Klau" beschuetzen, zumindest nicht per Sperre von Rechtsklick

will jemand deine Bilder haben, so tun sich fuer ihn noch viele anderen Moeglichkeiten auf - eine davon waere zum Beispiel: Quelltext anzeigen lassen und Adresse des Bildes separat im Browser eingeben - fertig

wenn du dennoch deine Tasten sperren lassen willst, so gib doch mal bei google "javascript rechtsklick sperren" ein .. da findest du viele Scripts

mfg


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2007)

Hi,

zu dem Thema ist ja eigentlich schon alles gesagt worden, dennoch verweise ich dich mal auf den Thread Wie kann ich meinen Quelltext verstecken? und schiebe den Thread rüber ins Javascript-Forum, denn mit CSS lässt sich die Maustaste nicht sperren.


----------

